# What to do?



## baggervance (Mar 24, 2009)

Would someone recomend what type of seed to order for a first time grower. Im probally going to do dwc. Ive orderd from two different seed companies and havent got anything have a feeling I wont. I have no way to get bag seeds to practice with I dont know anyone here. Im gonna place one more order from attitude seed bank, this time, this is my last try tho I cant keep paying for things I never get. If you could give me some advice on what kind to start with I'm gonna give them a try.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 24, 2009)

Ive been looking at this one place on exactly that. Then looking elsewhere to see if they have the beans. 

Master Kush
Type : Indica/sativa mix
Climate : Indoor
Yield : up to 17.5 ounces / 500 grams m2
Height : up to 39.5 inches / 100 cm
Flowering period : 8 to 9 weeks
Harvest : end of September
Stoned or High : Stoney yet high - allround buzz
THC level : strong 15% - 20%
Grow difficulty: Easy [Good for beginners]

Really the only one listed I believe Attitude carries from this place that says "Good for beginners".


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 24, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Ive been looking at this one place on exactly that. Then looking elsewhere to see if they have the beans.
> 
> Master Kush
> Type : Indica/sativa mix
> ...


 
You see all the numbers up there ^^^^

Well ignore them  

As a new grower you will not get what the numbers project, the numbers shown are for a plant grown in ideal conditions by a person who has grown the plant many times and understands the plant inside out and upside down.

eace:


----------



## baggervance (Mar 24, 2009)

I placed my order with attitude Im so lost. I went with your suggestion and got the master kush and also a Lemon haze they said I get two for free skunk somthing and i cant remember what eles. Maybe they will come thru this is my last order funds are depleted now. I hope in ten days Im screaming Winner Winner Chicken Dinner. hope everyone has a high for some of the day.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 24, 2009)

Good luck bagger.

What are you going to do if the other orders start rolling in on ya? lol


----------



## baggervance (Mar 24, 2009)

LoL hadn't thought about that Spearchucker. I wish just one would come in. I got this old chest frezzer I think I will fix it up for seedlings and clones with fans and exhaust put me some lights on the four sides and the top think that will work Spear?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 24, 2009)

I think it would work well for seedlings and clones. But then again, I am one looking at that "Good for Beginners" label too. 

I believe youll have enough a stockpile of beans to learn by trial & error though.


----------



## baggervance (Mar 24, 2009)

Nirvana came thru. I orded AK-48 and got 10. Now I gotta get em going.


----------



## baggervance (Mar 26, 2009)

Dr. Green thumb deliverd today. It was slow but it did arrive. I dont know if I would order from him agin I think he was over priced but he did send me two extra. I ordered bubba kush fem. Orderd 10 and got 12. I think when you never orderd before you are ready to plant then worried bout not getting the beans and all the stuff people say you just dont know.Sorrry for all the question.  Nirvana and Dr,green thumb got me my stuff.


----------



## baggervance (Mar 27, 2009)

I made a good conection at work today. Some kid well kid to me was talking bout smoking a joint at break so I ask him if he had some seeds. He ask man do you grow? I said naw I dont even smoke it and he should be careful telling new people he smoked especially at work. I told him bout my heart attack and the doc told me to grind up 1/2 a teaspoon of cannibus seeds put them on as a salad topper and it would help lower my cholesterol. after worked I opened my locker and the guy left me maybe 200 seeds in an envolope.


Kids seeds
PRICE:  unbeatable
Customer service: great
speed of delivery: Great
Stealth: none Dont tell him to bring them to your work


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 27, 2009)

I dont know about those beans bagger. Be some 25 foot tall outdoor swag.
If you thought the email would be a problem. Wait till the kids have a tire swing hangin from it.


----------



## baggervance (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah this is true Spear but thought they might be good to practice with this is rural area and thought if I could get them going there is lots of places to set out just one or two plants and let em go.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 28, 2009)

Ran into this at the Sensi site Bagger. Thought it might be of some use for you too.


> Which are the best strains for beginners?
> 
> Sensi Seeds usually advises the compact Indica varieties for the beginner grower, especially the Skunk strains: Hindu Kush®, Afghani# 1®, Northern Lights®, Black Domina®, Sensi Skunk®, Skunk #1®, Superskunk®, Shiva Skunk®, Skunk Kush®.
> These are particularly fast, vigorous and powerful mostly-Indica hybrids.
> There are also Indica/Sativa hybrids - such as Silver Pearl® and Marley's Collie® - that retain the simpler Indica growing pattern.



So I guess of all those beans you ordered. Try the most Indica balanced that grows the smallest first. Seems to say those are the most durable.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 28, 2009)

i wouldnt rely on those 200 beans all that much...
prolly a big bag of hermie genetics
imo


----------



## baggervance (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey just an Update Attitude did deliver my stuff. I think new people get worried because some one says something bad about all seed companies it seems Im three for three and would order from any of those agin. Depending on my germination rate will be who I order with in the future. If your new make a small order from who ever you like I think youll be just fine.  Attitude A+ nirvana A+ dr gr thumb A+


----------

